# Using Linux as a Network Drive



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

Currently we have 11 computers in our office that are networked together to a "server" running windows 2000 pro. I ran up against a very annoying limitation of 10 computers connected at one time. 
I have been told that my best or maybe I should phrase it cheapest solution is to use Linux as my "server"

We do not run any applications straight from our server. Our sever is nothing more than a central location for storing data.

In my mind I think the only thing that I would need to do is to be able to map a network drive to this linux server.

So my question is, 

1. Is this a simple thing for someone who knows next to nothing about linux?

2. One other thing I want to do is connect an external harddrive to back up the entire linux server. 

So I guess it would be nice to have a 1,2,3 list like what linux to purchase for the above application, and someone to say oh mapping network drive is as easy as turning a computer on. Etc. Etc.

thanks


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Your best option is to set up a Samba server which will allow your Windows computers to connect to the Linux server. You can even use Samba as a PDC or BDC. Some linux distro's offer config tools for setting up Samba, but they're fairly limited as there's quite a number of config options for Samba. Your best bet would be to configure it by hand. 

This How To guide should give you plenty of information on how to setup Samba. http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO.html. Most distro's will include Samba on the install disks, but they won't install it by default. Pick a distro (OpenSUSE, Mandriva, Fedora, Ubuntu, etc) and then install Samba. Then use the guide to configure it and you should be set. 

As far as the external hard drive, you can either connect it directly to the Linux server and share the mount point or connect it to a Windows server, share that drive, but let others access it through the Linux server (not the best option, but it's an option). 

When configuring Samba, I'd first start with getting it to the point that other computers are able to map the shares and properly access the files. Once you've done that, you can look into using Samba as a PDC/BDC if that's how your network is set up.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Samba is definitely a solution.

You could aslo give this a try.
http://www.serverelements.com/naslite.php

Also, many of the SOHO Router manufacturers are making cheap network attached storage. The whole setup is basically web based, so the configuration is pretty easy.


----------



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

So what I understand is I will

1. Download Ubuntu 
a. Can I use the existing computer I have that is already running windows 2000 Pro and boot up with either linux or the existing? If I do that do I have to partition the harddrive? How would I be able to choose if I want to boot up with windows or linux?

Would I be better off getting another computer that has no operating system?


2. Install Samba


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You can dual boot if you want to use both Windows and Linux on the same PC. Although, if this is going to be a server that's going to be needed at all times, I recommend getting a PC that will be dedicated to Linux only. You don't want to boot to Windows to play a game and everyone else is unable to access the files they need. 

If you dual boot, you'll need to repartition the hard drive (Ubuntu will allow you to do this automatically). Once Linux is installed, when you reboot, you'll be presented with a choice of using either Windows or Linux. By default, you'll have anywhere from 10 - 30 seconds to pick an OS before it automatically boots to Linux.


----------



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

Ok that helps, the only reason I would want to duel boot is just during my setup period, so I can play around with Linux until I am sure it is working but I can always go back to windows if need be. The computer I am talking about we keep it on all the time and nobody uses it,

I am sure I sound very anxious about using linux but I have never used it before and I don't want to have 10 people yelling at me wandering when I am going to have our server up and running


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Installing Linux isn't all that difficult anymore. I've you've ever installed Windows 2000/XP from scratch (with a completely blank hard drive), then you should have no trouble with Linux. 

Configuring Samba will probably be the hardest part that you encounter. Expect to go through a bit of trail and error before you get it configured exactly the way you need it. If you have a spare PC that you can play with, I would recommend using that first. Get a feel for how things work and get at least a basic Samba config. This way, the main server won't be offline longer then necessary.


----------



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

So do you have to install Samba on all machines (windows and linux) or just on the machine running linux.

When you say get a baskic Samba config, do you mean figure out a basic Samba config or is that something I can download?

Thanks for the help thus far


----------



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

Another simple question, I have set up Ubuntu on my laptop and after setting it up I downloaded Samba, but now I have no idea how to install it. In windows you find the .exe file that says install but I can't find that on linux


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

apt-get install samba samba-common samba-doc libcupsys2-gnutls10 libkrb53 winbind smbclient

http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10


----------



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

In other words it is not at all like installing an app on windows?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

What I meant is that there is a file that acts as the configuration file which controls how Samba works. You will need to edit this file to do what you want. 

As far as installing software on Linux, yes, it's different then Windows. With Ubuntu, installing is easier then with most other distros. Just type in the entire command that Squashman gave you (or copy/paste if you can). 

Also, Samba will need to be installed on any Linux computer that will need access to the Windows network. It is not needed on Windows since Windows already has the required stuff.


----------



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

I tried to follow http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10 but I ran into a problem

After installing Ubuntu server edition we are asked to log in as the root user.

I type in sudo passwd root

and than su as my password


It tells me that is the incorrect password

Am I maybe supposed to type in 

sudo passwd root su

and than the password I created when istalling ubuntu?

Well I just tried that and it didn't work.

Any suggestions on how I can log in as the root user?

Well I am keeping on trying and just editing this post with what I have been trying.

I first logged in with the username and password I created when installing ubuntu.

Than I typed _sudo passwd root_

It than asked for a password, I typed in the password I had set, and it than said

Enter new UNIX password 

so I put in su

thank it said to reenter so I did

than I tried /etc/network/interfaces

but it said permission denied


----------



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

Well I got into the root user, after I placed the password I ran the command su,

but I still get a permission denied when I enter /etc/network/interfaces


----------



## medemi68 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey, I just recently installed a PDC with samba and here is a tutorial I found.

The tutorial is YouTube - Tutorial: Use Samba to Turn Your Linux Ubuntu Server into A PDC (Primary Domain Controller)

I recommend you have a 1TB hard drive depending on how many users you have.

It will be pretty straight forward after watching this video.

Good Luck.

Medemi68


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Closed. Please don't bring back post from the dead.


----------

